# Gaming-Stühle



## Inbroso (8. April 2016)

*Gaming-Stühle*

Hey,
ich habe vor mir dieses Jahr (Mai/Juni) mir einen neuen Schreibtischstuhl zuzulegen. Dafür bräuchte ich aber ein paar Tipps. Ich hätte jetzt den hier rausgesucht:
Racing RC01:  https://www.caseking.de/dxracer-racing-rc01-gaming-stuhl-stoff-schwarz-gazu-346.html

Ich habe mir auch den Vertagear SL4000 angeschaut, aber der scheint ein paar Probleme laut Nutzerreviews zu sein, wenn ich richtig geschaut habe. Ich würde am liebsten 250€ ausgeben und maximal 300€, da ich selber nur Schüler bin 
Er sollte auf jeden Fall auch noch bequem sein und ein Nacken sowie Beckenkissen haben.
Ich freue mich auf gute Antworten.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2016)

Ich bin da skeptisch - warum genau sollte es einen speziellen "Gamer"-Stuhl geben, also was kann der, was ein normaler Bürostuhl nicht kann? Ist der vielleicht wegen der Vermarktung als "Gamingstuhl" teurer als gleichgute Bürostühle, bzw. bekommst du fürs Geld nicht vlt einen besseren "normalen" Stuhl? ^^ Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch mal in ganz normalen Möbelhäusern schauen. Wenn die "Gamerstühle" jetzt zB ne Mausablage hätten oder so, okay, aber das scheinen ja einfach nur ganz normale Stühle mit einem Touch "Racing"-Sessel-Design zu sein.


----------



## Sansaido (19. April 2016)

@Herbboy: Gerade hochwertige, wirklich ergonomische, "reguläre" Bürostühle kosten oftmals 400-600 Euro. Da ist so ein Gamer-Stuhl die deutlich bessere Wahl. Von Ikea fangen wir jetzt aber erst gar nicht an... 

@Inbroso: Ich habe mich Anfang des Jahres derselben Frage gestellt gehabt, mich dann letzten Endes aber nach viel Recherche für ein Produkt der deutschen Marke Need for Seat entschieden. Konkret den Maxnomic Pro Chief TBE für 309,-
Hilfreich bei der Entscheidungsfindung waren dabei auch einige YT-Vids, u.a. dieses hier:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TxWK183rUCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich bereue den Kauf nicht mal ansatzweise, ganz im Gegenteil. Das Ding ist ein wahrer Traum an Qualität, hochwertiger Verarbeitung und v.a. Sitzergonomie! Alles erdenkliche ist dreh- und verstellbar, dazu eine Lordosen- wie Nackenstütze.
Ein Traum!

Der DX Racer soll ja, das sagt auch der Kollege in obigem Video, eine sehr schmale, enge Sitzfläche und Rückenlehne haben. Da haben die sich für meinen Geschmack zu stark an Sportsitzen aus Fahrzeugen orientiert 
Der Maxnomic ist für mich jeden Cent wert und nun seit Anfang Februar bei mir (während intensiven Zocksessions) im Einsatz, selbst nach mehreren Stunden drückt und schmerzt nichts und ich wüsste bis dato nicht eine Sache, über welche ich mich bei dem Teil beschweren könnte


----------



## Vordack (19. April 2016)

Ich bräuchte allmählich auch nen neuen Stuhl.

Ich finde es schade daß ich keinen finde bei dem die Armlehnen klappbar oder abnehmbar sind. Das ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig da ich ab und an auch Gitarre auf meinem Stuhl spiele (wenn ich z.B. auf YT ne Lektion anschaue oder Liederakkorde suche). Gitarre zu spielen mit den Armlehnen ist nicht wirklich toll


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte allmählich auch nen neuen Stuhl.
> 
> Ich finde es schade daß ich keinen finde bei dem die Armlehnen klappbar oder abnehmbar sind.


Vielleicht mal die Oberstufen-Schulen abklappern. Zu meiner Schulzeit gab es Holzstühle mit rechtsseitig runterklappbarer Armlehne. Sicherlich nicht sehr ergonomisch, und ob du deinen Hintern da reinquetschen kannst ist auch die Frage... Aber hey, immerhin die Armlehne... ^^


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Vordack (19. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal die Oberstufen-Schulen abklappern. Zu meiner Schulzeit gab es Holzstühle mit rechtsseitig runterklappbarer Armlehne. Sicherlich nicht sehr ergonomisch, und ob du deinen Hintern da reinquetschen kannst ist auch die Frage... Aber hey, immerhin die Armlehne... ^^
> 
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Mein jetziger Bürostuhl hat auch klappbare Armlehnen auf BEIDEN Seiten, das ist mir wichtig, allerdings quitscht er und ist ansonsten nicht das Wahre...

Und nimm mal diese blöde "gesendet von  meinem Fonepad" Signatur raus du oller Proll


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> @Herbboy: Gerade hochwertige, wirklich ergonomische, "reguläre" Bürostühle kosten oftmals 400-600 Euro.


 ja und? darum ging es doch gar nicht...



> Da ist so ein Gamer-Stuhl die deutlich bessere Wahl.


 Wieso sollte ein "Gamer"-Stuhl denn besser sein als ein gleichteuer als "Bürostuhl" vermarkteter Stuhl? Darum ging es mir... ich habe den Verdacht, dass ein als "Gamerstuhl" vermarktetes Produkt ggf. sogar schlechter sein kann als ein gleichteuer "normaler".  Daher sollte man sich eben auch mal in Möbelhäusern andere "normale" Stühle ansehen - wo ist da das Problem? Es gibt nämlich auch viele "Bürostühle", die rein optisch so ähnlich aussehen, also "Racingsessel"-artig, aber nicht als "für Gamer" angeprisen werden. ist ja an sich auch völliger Schwachsinn, Stühle als "für Gaming" zu bezeichnen, außer die haben spezielle Gimmicks wie zB ne Mausablage oder so was. 

Und auch wenn ein RICHTIG guter Bürostuhl 600€ kostet oder mehr: einer für 250€ ist trotzdem deutlich besser als einer für 100€... was meinst du, wie viele Leute lange nur ein 50€-Billigteil hatten und dann mal einen für 200€ nehmen und denken, es ginge gar nicht besser?   

Wenn die Gamingstühle SO gut sind, wie du es empfindest: warum setzen die sich nicht als Bürostühle durch? Wieso sind die dann nicht ein "Geheimtipp", wenn die sogar besser als teurere Stühle sind? HAST du Deinen denn mal mit anderen, normalen Bürostühlen zu ähnlichen Preisen vergleichen? Und zwar zu vielen anderen? Denn es gibt auch viele, die völlig überteuert sind 

Daher eben: anschauen, probesitzen, vergleichen. Wenn die "Gaming"-Stühle dann von Preis-Leistung her gut sind, dann ruhig nehmen - um mehr geht es nicht.


----------



## Acebuster47 (26. April 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> @Herbboy: Gerade hochwertige, wirklich ergonomische, "reguläre" Bürostühle kosten oftmals 400-600 Euro. Da ist so ein Gamer-Stuhl die deutlich bessere Wahl. Von Ikea fangen wir jetzt aber erst gar nicht an...
> 
> @Inbroso: Ich habe mich Anfang des Jahres derselben Frage gestellt gehabt, mich dann letzten Endes aber nach viel Recherche für ein Produkt der deutschen Marke Need for Seat entschieden. Konkret den Maxnomic Pro Chief TBE für 309,-
> Hilfreich bei der Entscheidungsfindung waren dabei auch einige YT-Vids, u.a. dieses hier:
> ...



habe mir genau das selbe Modell gekauft vor ca. 4 Monaten und hätte es schon viel früher tun sollen. Hatte sonst immer diese 100€ Bürostühle aus den bekannten Möbelhaus-Ketten. Dachte aber Anfang des Jahre, dass mal was neues hermuss.
Habe mich dann auch intensiv damit beschäftigt. DXRacer, AKRacer, Maxnomic etc. Es ist ein Traum. Zocken oder einfach mal nen Film schauen, könnte nicht komfortabler sein. Klar, der Preis schreckt wahrscheinlich viele in erster Linie ab, aber ich würde Ihn definitiv wieder kaufen und bin hellauf begeistert


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2016)

Acebuster47 schrieb:


> habe mir genau das selbe Modell gekauft vor ca. 4 Monaten und hätte es schon viel früher tun sollen. Hatte sonst immer diese 100€ Bürostühle aus den bekannten Möbelhaus-Ketten. Dachte aber Anfang des Jahre, dass mal was neues hermuss.


 Nochmal, da ja manche offenbar nicht richtig lesen, was ich schrieb: es ging darum, ob* zum gleichen Preis *nicht ein "normaler" Bürostuhl doch besser sein kann und dass man sich nicht schon im Vorfeld so sehr auf "Gamingstuhl" versteifen sollte. Ich hab NIE so was geschrieben wie "wieso ein 300€ Gamerstuhl, kauf doch nen 100€-Bürostuhl?" oder so was. NATÜRLICH sollte dieser Stuhl besser als ein 100€-Möbelhausstuhl sein, das wäre ja sonst mehr als bescheuert... 

Dieser Stuhl aus dem Video kostet aber eben ab 300€, nicht 100€ - da musst du natürlich "normale" Bürostühle zwischen 250 und 350 Euro als Vergleich nehmen und dann entscheiden, welcher der beste ist. Und ich könnte mir eben vorstellen, dass die Sache von wegen "für Gaming" viel Marketing ist und die Dinger vielleicht gar nicht besser sind als normale Bürostühle zu DEM Preis. Echte "Gamer"-Features bieten die ja nicht, die werden einfach nur "für Gamer" vermarktet, ohne dass ersichtlich ist, warum die jetzt speziell für Gaming geeignet sein sollen und nicht einfach nur für einen PC-Arbeitsplatz ganz allgemein. Daher sollte man sich ruhig auch "normale" Stühle anschauen, bevor man sich von dem Label "Gaming" zu sehr einlullen lässt und nichts anderes mehr im Blick hat - mehr sage ich doch gar nicht! Wenn dann am Ende der "Gamingstuhl" der beste ist, und sei es nur aus optischen Gründen, dann ist doch alles bestens! Aber man sollte sich auch andere Stühle anschauen, ob die nicht bei gleichem Preis mehr Sitzkomfort bieten - so oder so isses ja eh individuell, denn manch ein absoluter Top-Stuhl ist für manch eine Person total ungemütlich...


----------



## Acebuster47 (27. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nochmal, da ja manche offenbar nicht richtig lesen, was ich schrieb: es ging darum, ob* zum gleichen Preis *nicht ein "normaler" Bürostuhl doch besser sein kann und dass man sich nicht schon im Vorfeld so sehr auf "Gamingstuhl" versteifen sollte. Ich hab NIE so was geschrieben wie "wieso ein 300€ Gamerstuhl, kauf doch nen 100€-Bürostuhl?" oder so was. NATÜRLICH sollte dieser Stuhl besser als ein 100€-Möbelhausstuhl sein, das wäre ja sonst mehr als bescheuert...



Richtet sich mein Kommentar in irgendeiner Weise an deine Aussage? Ich wollte doch lediglich 'Meinen' Senf dazugeben, weil ich halt persönliche Erfahrung gemacht habe.


----------



## Taiwez (27. April 2016)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Monaten einen DxRacer gekauft und bin wirklich mehr als zufrieden damit. Allein die ergonomischen Kissen, die man optional an Kopf- und Rückenpolstern anbringen kann, waren für mich eine 100%ige Verbesserung zu meinem Bürostuhl von vorher. Da ich leider sehr oft dazu neige, krumm zu sitzen, kommt mir da so ein Stuhl "zum anlehnen" ganz recht, ontop kommt noch das sehr leichte Verstellen von Armlehnen und Sitzposition, da hatte ich in der Vergangenheit auch immer meine Probleme mit. So kann ich nun DS3 auch mit Gamepad zurückgelehnt genießen ohne mich krummmachen zu müssen, so mag ichs. 

Der war definitiv sein Geld wert, wenn ich überlege, das mein damaliger Bürostuhl knapp 50€ günstiger war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2016)

Kurz vor letzter Weihnacht hab ich mir diesen hier gegönnt nachdem mein alter Obi-Stuhl zwar über 10 Jahre gehalten, die Sitzfläche aber ihre besten Tage hinter sich hatte.

https://www.zurbrueggen.de/shop/zurbrueggen-chefsessel-45746.html

Reicht für meine Bedürfnisse und gefällt mir, musste aber auch fast 3 Monate auf Lieferung warten. Die gepolsterten Armlehnen möchte ich nicht mehr missen. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2016)

slb ... einmal Chef sein, wa? 



Aber ich bin auch im Moment auf der Suche nach einem guten Stuhl fürs "Arbeitszimmer" ... wir verstehen uns.

Lohnen sich solche ausgesprochenen Gamingstühle für mehrere hundert EUR wirklich?

Edit: grad mal nach DxRacer geschaut, wieviele verschiedene Stühle haben die eigentlich?! Die sehen ja fast alle gleich aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2016)

@Rab

Bei deinen Rückenproblemen solltest du besser über sowas nachdenken... Alter Mann.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2016)

Bin ich zu fett für ... bricht zusammen.


----------



## Vordack (27. April 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bin ich zu fett für ... bricht zusammen.



Du kannst es Dir doch sicherlich leisten eine Sonderanfertigung aus Stahl in Auftrag zu geben, oder noch besser, aus Platin mit vergoldeten Armlehnen  Alles für den Rücken 

Bei so einem Stuhl könntest du Dich vor Praktikantinnen noch weniger retten als jetzt schon


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bei so einem Stuhl könntest du Dich vor Praktikantinnen noch weniger retten als jetzt schon


Ich glaube du verwechselst da was. Es sind die Praktikantinnen (!) die vorm Rabowken (!!) gerettet werden müssen. 



gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Vordack (27. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst da was. Es sind die Praktikantinnen (!) die vorm Rabowken (!!) gerettet werden müssen.



Ach was, Praktikanntinnen sind jung, unerfahren und stehen auf fette alte Säcke


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ach was, Praktikanntinnen sind jung, unerfahren und stehen auf fette alte Säcke


Wir reden hier von Rab, nicht von Donald Trump. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Vordack (27. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Rab, nicht von Donald Trump.



Das fett hat er selber gemeint, und ja, ich sehe gewisse Ähnlichkeiten *undweg* , beides Legenden in ihrer eigenen Vorstellung


----------



## Taiwez (27. April 2016)

Hey Rabi,

ich habe diesen hier: Amazon.de: DX Racer1, Bürostuhl, Gaming Stuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Gaming

Da sind auf dem Bild auch schon direkt die beiden Polster, die ich vorhin angesprochen habe, mit drauf. Will ich so nicht mehr missen. Mein Bruder und ich haben den aber in einer 50% Aktion wesentlich billiger bei Amazon bekommen; wie viel du da ausgeben möchtest, weiss ich nicht, das Modell kann ich aber zu 100% weiterempfehlen, mir hilft der Sitz auch bei einer wesentlich graderen Haltung.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2016)

... wär aber wirklich schon, wenn wir mal beim Thema blieben würden.

Der Stuhl ist natürlich für das private Arbeitszimmer, nicht für die Kanzlei. 

Ich hab vorhin kurz auf der Homepage von DxRacer geschaut und mich nochmal belesen, ich entdecke einfach keine gravierenden Unterschiede zwischen den 2xx EUR und den 4xx EUR Geräten.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2016)

Acebuster47 schrieb:


> Richtet sich mein Kommentar in irgendeiner Weise an deine Aussage? Ich wollte doch lediglich 'Meinen' Senf dazugeben, weil ich halt persönliche Erfahrung gemacht habe.


es kam mir so vor, als wolltest du bazinga beipflichten, der meines Erachtens nicht verstanden hatte, worauf ich hinaus wollte. Dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden. Is aber auch echt nicht so einfach, es nachvollziehen, weil du ja auch mit nem 100€-Stuhl als Vergleich ankamst 

Was ich allgemein bei diesen Stühlen kritisiere ist, dass es keinen Grund gibt, warum die denn nun speziell für "Gaming" gut sein sollen. Das einzige, was vlt "für Gamer" interessanter als ein klassischer Stuhl ist: die Optik. 


@Rab: wenn du aus optischen Gründen so einen "Gaming"-Stuhl willst, kannst du natürlich einen davon raussuchen - wo da nun die Unterschiede liegen, kann ich nicht sagen... aber das ist ja auch bei "klassischen" Stühlen so, da gibt es auch in Möbelläden Modelle, die 150€ kosten und bei scheinbar gleichen Eckdaten genau so aussehen wie andere für 600€....  ganz allgemein würde ich halt fürs Budget zu aller erst auf den Komfort achten, und daher sollte es IMHO eben völlig wurst sein, ob das Ding nun "Gaming" heißt oder nicht   Ich hab zB einen für 180€ als Angebot bekommen, der normalerweise 300€ kostet (also WIRKLICH normalerweise - nicht "Mondpreis-UVP" 300€ ), und der ist für den Preis ideal, hat auch (für mich wichtig) eine Armlehme, deren Höhe so ist, dass ich mit dem Arm beim Mausbedienen aufliege - das ist wichtig, da ich sonst Probleme mit Arm und Handgelenk bekomme.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2016)

Ich muss jetzt nochmal den Thread wiederbeleben, ich hab mir jetzt folgenden Stuhl rausgesucht:

https://www.caseking.de/dxracer-drifting-df91-gaming-chair-stoff-schwarz-gazu-188.html

Wichtig für mich ist, dass der Stuhl eher aus Stoff ist, (Kunst)leder mag ich nicht so ... auch im Auto nicht. Die Armlehnen sind wohl höhenverstellbar, der Fuß besteht aus Aluminium und macht jetzt optisch nicht viel Krawall. Positiv ist, dass das Ding bei caseking auf Lager ist, d.h. ich könnte mir den Freitag nach der Arbeit ins Auto packen.

Hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## USA911 (26. Mai 2016)

Für solch einen Preis, würde ich zu einem Büroausstatter gehen und Probesitzen um zusehen, ob er einem zuspricht und ob die größen Verhältnisse stimmen. Ebenso solltest Du deinen Schrteibtisch mit berücksichtigen, damit Du auch weitgenug unter den Schreibtisch rollen kannst und nicht an den Armlehnen zum Beispiel gehindert wirst und dadurch der Abstand zugroß wird.

Und mir erschließt sich nicht, warum es ein Vorteil sein soll, das den Bürostuhl aus der Autositzschmiede kommt. Ein Kumpel hat einen Recaro-Stuhl und ich finde den Furchtbar, weil die Lendenstütze bei mir an der falschen Stelle ist und damit unbequem für meine Statur.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2016)

Wenn du eh zu Caseking hinfährst, dann kannst du den ja vlt sogar dort probesitzen? Hat man denn auch bei Abholung ein Rückgaberecht? 

Ansonsten wüsste ich aber nicht, was da explizit gegen spricht, außer dass man halt wie gesagt so oder so einfach mal mehrere Stühle probesitzen sollte, egal ob die nun "Gamer" vermarktet sind oder nicht. Denn rein von den Funktionen her ist ein SOLCHER "Gamer"-Stuhl ja ein ganz normaler Bürostuhl, der kann nix, was einem speziell für Gaming (oder Arbeiten am PC) mehr nutzen würde als bei einem "normalen" Stuhl, d.h. es gibt nicht einen einzigen Grund, warum der Stuhl jetzt auf Basis der Daten und Features besser (oder schlechter) sein soll als ein gleichteurer "normaler" Bürostuhl.


Ich würde mir bei echten "Gaming"-Stühlen halt eher was vorstellen wie zB kleine klappbare Ebenen an den Armlehnen, so dass man auch ohne Schreibtisch Tastatur und Maus draufstellen und bedienen kann, oder nen USB-Hub mit einer Kabelführung, die den Rollen des Stuhls nicht im Weg ist, oder ne Ablage für Gamepads, oder natürlich ein waschechter Racing-Stuhl inkl. "Fahrgastzelle", wo man drinliegt wie in einem DTM-Wagen oder so inkl Pedalen usw. und Monitorhalterungen


----------



## Vordack (26. Mai 2016)

Was ist eure Meinung zu dem? https://www.otto.de/p/duo-collection-chefsessel-tino-446890942/#variationId=446891359

Ich brauche ja klapplehnen wg Gitarre


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was ist eure Meinung zu dem? https://www.otto.de/p/duo-collection-chefsessel-tino-446890942/#variationId=446891359
> 
> Ich brauche ja klapplehnen wg Gitarre


 naja, für die Funktionen ist der halt ziemlich billig, kann gut sein, dass der nicht so gemütlich ist, oder zwar für den Preis völlig okay, aber in 4-5 Jahren so verschlissen ist, dass du wieder nen neuen brauchst. Ich hatte mal so nen ähnlichen für 130€ (statt angeblich 199€ ), und nach 4 Jahren riss das Kunstleder überall ein, die Mechanik war ausgeleiert, knarrzte ohne Ende, die Sitzfläche war leicht schief (also links-rechts-Gefälle)  usw - wenn es okay ist, sich alle paar Jahre was für 150€ zu holen, dann kann man das machen, aber idR lohnt es sich, EINmal deutlich mehr auszugeben - müssen ja keine 800€ sein, aber ein Modell für 300€ bei ansonsten gleichen Funktionen hat halt logischerweise eher eine bessere Qualität. 300€ und dann JEDEN "Kram", den ein Stuhl so bieten kann, wäre aber wiederum auch unseriös


----------



## Vordack (27. Mai 2016)

Danke Herb.

Ich bin auch bereit mehr zu zahlen, wichtih sind mir halt die Hochklappbaren Armlehnen.

Kannst Du mir eventuell einen geeigneten Stuhl empfehlen? Ich habe bei den Gamerstühlen nichts gefunden mit besagten Armlehnen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Danke Herb.
> 
> Ich bin auch bereit mehr zu zahlen, wichtih sind mir halt die Hochklappbaren Armlehnen.
> 
> Kannst Du mir eventuell einen geeigneten Stuhl empfehlen? Ich habe bei den Gamerstühlen nichts gefunden mit besagten Armlehnen.


 nee, das gibt es einfach viel zu viel Auswahl...  und viele Stühle sind an sich identisch, haben aber je nach Shop ein ganz anderes Label. Du wohnst doch in HH, oder? Da müsste es doch an sich viele Läden geben, wo du mal probeschauen/sitzen kannst. Ich selber hab einen von Topstar, den ich in Möbelläden für 200-250€ gesehen hab, bei Amazon aber für 150€ als Angebot zu haben war. Der ist für den Preis sehr gut, aber zb der 400€-Stuhl meines Vaters ist dann eben schon merkbar "besser"   meiner hat aber keine Klapplehnen, nutzt also nix, den nun zu posten...


----------



## Hobbybastler1976 (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
also kurz mal zu dem Thema Gaming Stuhl:
Habe mir vor 2 Monaten ,nach laaangem Überlegen, auch einen Gaming Stuhl gekauft.

Nach langem hin und her wurde es schließlich ein DX Racer bei Alternate. Erst dachte ich 350€ für einen Stuhl seien übertrieben, aber als ich dann die ersten stunden darauf verbracht hatte wollte ich Ihn nicht mehr missen.

Das Teil wiegt ca.30 kg (Aluguss Fusskreuz und viel Metall) , super Standfest das Ding. 
Breitere Sitzfläche und Rückenlehne (nicht so extrem auf Schalensitz, mehr Sessel)
Armlehnen lassen sich in höhe, tiefe, breite verändern
Lenden und Nackenkissen waren inklusive
Kleiner Wermutstropfen ist der Bezug. (Kunstleder)
Habe den Stuhl letztes Wochenende dauergequält, keine Schmerzen oder Rückenprobleme so wie früher. 
Überlegt es euch wirklich, ist zwar schon eine Menge Schotter aber mal ganz ehrlich, wie viel Stunden sitzt Ihr vor dem PC ???


----------

